# New hens



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

Got back into chickens 12 days ago. Bought 7 hens at auction, got 1 girl laying 9 eggs so far and think I may have gotten very old birds but not sure. How long before I should know if I have layers or just enjoyable pets?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Some hens take longer than others to settle in. Might take a few days, might take a couple weeks. One of mine it took a few months before she started laying after I took her in. What kind of chickens did you get?


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

I just got back in after 40 years, forced to retire with bad heart and needed something to do. We got 1 bared rock,1 RIR brama mix,1 RIR,2 production reds and 2 ameracauns. I love being out with them and watching their antics. Thinking about going back and getting some younger ones. I have plenty of friends that want eggs if I get too many.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well welcome back to chickenhood!  Chickens are certainly good for the soul. I know mine give me a reason every day to stop and breathe for a bit. Watching them makes me smile and laugh at their antics. They were the best decision ever for me. I have barred rock, rir, and ameraucana too. Gained a sassy sebright banty from my cousin. Bought an australorp 2 yrs ago at a fur/feather swap. Have one white rock/australorp mix. They all have such distinct personalities. Love them all.


----------

